#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  dmswitch 2104g2-edd e1

## kikotw

tenho uma datacom dmswitch 2104g2-edd e1 e não possuo a senha do admin. esse aparelho era da vivo antiga telefônica, alguém sabe a senha? ou tem como dar um reset?

----------


## Bruno

> tenho uma datacom dmswitch 2104g2-edd e1 e não possuo a senha do admin. esse aparelho era da vivo antiga telefônica, alguém sabe a senha? ou tem como dar um reset?


primeiro vc pega o serial do equipamento e envia para o suporte da datacom ele vao te enviar a senha do reset, porém como ele é da vivo provavelmente eles não vão te passar se passar 
basta acessar ele via console e digitar a senha

----------

